# Pics for my website - Grand Opening is in 5 days!



## AshleyR (Jun 25, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the soaps I'll have for sale on my website on June 30th (my Grand Opening is finally here! After 6 months of planning!)

These are the ones I'm starting out with. I plan to have about 20 varieties plus some B&B stuff. More to come in the next month or so! 

"Cool Waters" 






"Rosemary & Mint"





"Sea Mist"





"Sweet Pea"





"Tea Tree & Green Clay"





"VS Love Spell Type"





"Oatmeal Milk & Honey"





"Bastille w/ Shea Butter"





"Calendula & Silk"





"Citrus Carnival"





And a "reject" for my "Scratch & Dent" page - this is the batch I had to cut out of my "non-stick" mrdoright123 mold.... so the soaps are all different shapes and sizes. Still great, just not as pretty as the others!

"Lavender & Oats"


----------



## krissy (Jun 25, 2009)

i love the shape and size of your bars. all of them are so pretty too. i can't wait to see your site!


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 25, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## topcat (Jun 26, 2009)

Gorgeous, hefty bars Ashley!  And I love your colours.  The Calendula & Silk is very pretty, but the stand out for me is Sea Mist....wowzer!!!

I find it hard to believe opening day is so close!  Wow - it seems like just last month you were asking Lindy questions about the subsidy programme....your pics are great as usual and will look awesome on your site.

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh so pretty! I wish you all the best with your new venture.


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 26, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Gorgeous, hefty bars Ashley!  And I love your colours.  The Calendula & Silk is very pretty, but the stand out for me is Sea Mist....wowzer!!!
> 
> I find it hard to believe opening day is so close!  Wow - it seems like just last month you were asking Lindy questions about the subsidy programme....your pics are great as usual and will look awesome on your site.
> 
> Tanya



Thanks!

It was around March that I started the program... I just finished 9 weeks of it! It was really great - I suggest anyone in Canada look into it (it's called the "SEB Program" where I am (Ontario), but in BC they call it "SEP" I believe).

When are you opening for business Tanya? I know you have already been to some markets and stuff - but do you have an official grand opening date?  Will you have a website?


----------



## Dixie (Jun 26, 2009)

They look perfect! Great job!


----------



## Gramma Judy (Jun 26, 2009)

I absolutely love the size and shape of those bars.  Faves are Sea Mist and Cool Waters and I always love Oatmeal, Milk & Honey.  Do you have MP added to the Sea Mist?


----------



## LJA (Jun 26, 2009)

Good luck, Ashley - they look beautiful.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 26, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow!  How beautiful!  That's a great variety....enough to please everyone.  I am so happy for you and the BIG DAY.   Will you be advertising your web site online or will it be mostly used by your local customer base?   

Oh and what width did you finally decide on for your bars?  Are those 1 1/4 inch?  From the pictures, they almost look like 1 1/2 inch.

zeo


----------



## IanT (Jun 26, 2009)

wonderful job!!


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

Gramma Judy - nope there is no M&P in the Sea Mist. I poured the layer of white first, then the blue, then dipped a knife in and out of the mold to bring the white up to make it look like waves. 

zeoplum - they are 1 1/2 inches. Pretty thick, but I like them! I know some people may find them a bit big, but in that case they can just cut them in half if they really want to!


----------



## heyjude (Jun 26, 2009)

Everything looks very professionally done. Beautiful colors and the scents sound great too.   

With the size of your bars  customers would really feel like they got their 
$$$$ worth.

Best of luck with the opening!!

Jude


----------



## MsBien (Jun 26, 2009)

Ashley, your soaps always look so pretty.  I'm really excited for your grand opening.  All the best to you!

How much will you be charging for your bars?

Stacie


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Well done Ashley , they are all  beautiful . All the best with your grand opening and I wish you great success with your new business 

Kitn


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you thank you! I should have had more soaps for my grand opening... but you all know about my fug-ups a few weeks ago.  That set me back! I'll be adding more soaps regularly though - I'd like to have about 30 different kinds eventually.

MsBien - I'm selling them for $5-$6 each. Some are $5.25 and some are $5.75. I got new molds about 3/4 of the way through making all of these soaps, and some are a tad bit larger than the other ones from my old molds. Eventually they will all be the same size once the smaller ones sell out, and they'll all be $5.75.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 26, 2009)

..


----------



## ChrissyB (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh Ashley, they are all beautiful.
You are going to be a smashing success!


----------



## honor435 (Jun 26, 2009)

look great, how big are your bars and hw much do you charge, if i can ask?


----------



## vivcarm (Jun 26, 2009)

Ashley, your soap always look so perfect, well done, and all the best for your opening!


----------



## chrisinflorida (Jun 27, 2009)

Those are gorgeous Ashley.  I love your photography too.  I'm trying to get some decent pictures up for my site, but so far I don't like what I have.  Oh well.  Good luck with your grand opening.  I'm not too far behind.  I'm working on my web site now and getting my packaging down.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 27, 2009)

Ashley what size are your bars if I may ask? I can't seem to get what I like....some are too big, some are too small. I haven't found my happy medium


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Dixie, I cut them 1 1/2" thick, but they shrink a bit. They are 3.5" wide and 2.25" tall.


----------



## Milla (Jun 27, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jun 27, 2009)

*WOO!*

Pretty!


----------



## SimplyE (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh the anticipation!!!  lovely!!!  Must be a good feeling knowing that your work is about to start paying off, at least with getting open anyway  :wink:


----------



## topcat (Jun 27, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> It was around March that I started the program... I just finished 9 weeks of it! It was really great - I suggest anyone in Canada look into it (it's called the "SEB Program" where I am (Ontario), but in BC they call it "SEP" I believe).
> 
> When are you opening for business Tanya? I know you have already been to some markets and stuff - but do you have an official grand opening date?  Will you have a website?



Hi Ashley!  I am playing with a free website to get a feel for how I want to present my products....once I firm up my final line (for now) I will be setting up something more definite.  Before the end of the year is my expectation.

Tanya


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 28, 2009)

Just beautiful!! Congrats on the new website!! Woohoooo!!!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 28, 2009)

Ashley - look at you go girl!  I have to admit that the Sea Mist is the bauty for me, although they are all fantastic!  Grand Openings are so exciting and I am beyond thrilled for you!

Congrats on all your hard work to get here lady!


----------



## heartsong (Jun 28, 2009)

*x*

good luck with your new endeavor!

your soaps are lovely-i don't know which ones i like most, but the sea mist, lovespell and cool waters are knock-outs!

i especially like the thicker, more substantial heft of the bars.  they should last thru numerous showers!

good for you!


----------



## kittywings (Jun 29, 2009)

I love them!  They look so PURRRDY!  I gravitate towards the "plainer" bars, thus I love the Rosemary & Mint, Tea Tree & Clay, Oatmeal and shoot, I can't remember... but you get my point.  

Congrats!


----------



## honor435 (Jun 29, 2009)

Are you selling just on line? If in stores, how do you wrap those bigs bars!
The look SO nice, love em.


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 29, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> Are you selling just on line? If in stores, how do you wrap those bigs bars!
> The look SO nice, love em.


Thank you!

Nope, stores too!  I hope anyway. I'm packaging them in clear cello bags that have been hole punched so the air can flow through. They'll have clear glossy labels on them and tied with a black ribbon (the lids on all my B&B stuff are black too).

I'll post a picture once I get a bunch packaged in the next few days!  Thanks again for your compliment on them!


----------



## topcat (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh _yes_!  Pics of packaged stuff!!!  I am sitting here waiting Ashley.....are they ready yet? :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 29, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Oh _yes_!  Pics of packaged stuff!!!  I am sitting here waiting Ashley.....are they ready yet? :wink:
> 
> Tanya



I will have pictures Tuesday evening! I officially have my first order so I will be sure to take pics of it before it goes out the door! (And maybe even one with me and my first customer! LOL)


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Cool Ashley , can't wait to see the pictures . 2 more sleeps  until the big day .. How excited you must be 

Kitn


----------



## ikindred (Jun 30, 2009)

Beautiful soaps!  I absolutely love the scents and colors.  I am new to the soaping thing and I am trying to start my own business creating soaps, bath washes, and bubble baths, any suggestions on Website design and expectations?


----------

